# Lpg Burners



## scrogster (19/1/05)

I'm presently looking to buy an LPG burner for brewing, and I want to get the best value for money. I was looking a Ray's outdoors today and I am tossing up between two models they have:

the first one is a four-ring cast iron burner. I already have a suitable regulator for this and it will cost about $80 there's a picture at: http://www.raysoutdoors.com.au/html/Products/3931.html

The other option they have is called a Wild Country high pressure burner. It also costs about $80 and comes with it's own high pressure regulator:
http://www.raysoutdoors.com.au/html/Products/50386.html

Has anyone got any opinions about these burners? which is best value for money? is there something better I could get for the same money? All replies would be most welcome.

Cheers,

scrogster.


----------



## Doc (19/1/05)

scrogster said:


> The other option they have is called a Wild Country high pressure burner. It also costs about $80 and comes with it's own high pressure regulator:
> http://www.raysoutdoors.com.au/html/Products/50386.html
> 
> Has anyone got any opinions about these burners? which is best value for money? is there something better I could get for the same money? All replies would be most welcome.


 This is the one I wanted to buy.
Rang their Sydney store and they had none in stock.
Asked when they could get one in for me and they came back and said discontinued.

If you can get one I'd go for it. It is high pressure so should do the job well as long as you get the HP reg.
The stand also being higher means at the end of the boild you can drain straight into your fermenter.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sosman (19/1/05)

I have one word (or is that two, or perhaps just an acronym) ...

HP


----------



## NRB (19/1/05)

Hmmm... maybe a trip to Ray's Outdoors tomorrow for me. Along with work, Bunnings, a club for a heap of bottles, golf, squash... damn, looks like a busy one!


----------



## sosman (19/1/05)

Scrogster,

You might also want to check out Gameco in Preston. They have burners as featured at http://brewiki.org/BrewPotStand but I reckon they will cost a little more.


----------



## dicko (20/1/05)

Hi all,
$80.00 is rediculous for those HP burners.
They cost about $28.00 from memory at GLOBE IMPORTERS - ADELAIDE.
cHEERS


----------



## Corey (20/1/05)

$80 is OK if it includes the HP regulator and hose.

Make sure the regulator really is high pressure though. My high pressure reg is 0-44psi.


----------



## Chatty (20/1/05)

I have a couple of 4 ring burners w/out hoses and regs. Just wondering if there is any merit in putting a high pressure reg on them or are they designed to be run at low pressures?

Chatty


----------



## sosman (20/1/05)

Chatty said:


> I have a couple of 4 ring burners w/out hoses and regs. Just wondering if there is any merit in putting a high pressure reg on them or are they designed to be run at low pressures?


 Chatty - try to borrow an HP reg and try it. I have heard mixed stories from people.


----------



## kungy (20/1/05)

Chatty said:


> I have a couple of 4 ring burners w/out hoses and regs. Just wondering if there is any merit in putting a high pressure reg on them or are they designed to be run at low pressures?


 I made an enquiry about running a 4 ring burner on a HP reg to Rays Outdoors, and they said it was highly not reccomended as it was dangerous. Don't know how credible this is?

Will


----------



## Chatty (20/1/05)

My gut feeling is that it wouldn't be too smart. I reckon a HP system will have a different outlet size compared to a run of the mill system. Thinking back to metal work in year 12 (aah the bliss of teenagedom) the oxy cutter always had a smaller outlet didn't it? My thoughts are to get a LP system and be done with it.

Chatty


----------



## spog (20/1/05)

ok,here is spog,s 2 bobs worth/opinion/take on lpg burners. i am currently setting up an ag gravity brew sculpture.i was given for xmas a 2 ring burner so i reckon this will do for the hlt. i have since bought 2 single ring lpg burners for $12.00 each. so 1 for the mash tun and 1 for the kettle. each of the burners have taps on them so the burn can be regulated. the hlt burner does the most work ie heating to mash temp, then the mash burner you fiddle or tweek with to basically do your mash out. ( this is after commisioning and ironing the bugs out) and then the boil. a bit long winded but scrogster you did ask, and honestly this as a ag learner with a lot of erring and arrring i reckon i am on the right track without going the whole hog so to speak and keeping it simple, affordable and fun.


----------



## scrogster (22/1/05)

Went and bought one of these suckers today:

http://www.raysoutdoors.com.au/html/Products/50386.html

Looks really good: has a nice strong welded steel frame, a high pressure regulator with adjustable output dial on it etc

Turned out to be a big dissapointment. First up, the burner wouldn't stay alight . Took it back to Ray's and they couldn't make it work either. They gave me a new one which they were able to get to stay alight and I took it home.

Decided to try it out myself. Put my converted keg brew pot on top with 30 litres of water in it to test it out. After 2hrs at full throttle it still hadn't boiled, could only get the liquid to 85degrees C, no hotter! 

Clearly I'm not going to be able to use it for brewing an average size batch. Should I take it back to Ray tomorrow for a refund, or can anyone think what might be the problem, or offer any suggestions.

My feeling at this stage is to get a refund and buy something else: maybe a 4ring cast iron burner, or one of the burners that grain and grape sell.

cheers,

scrogster.


----------



## dicko (22/1/05)

Hi Scrogster,

This is not the first post re these burners. Do a search.
I think you will find that they have sold you the incorrect regulator for you to achieve the heat that you need.
Post a pic if you can of the regulator that you have and then someone may be able to put you on the right track.
Most suppliers supply a low pressure adjustable burner and call it high pressure one.
You will know when it is all working OK cause it sounds like a jet when it is burning and it will boil a large amount of water in a very short time.

Cheers


----------



## scrogster (22/1/05)

Thanks for the tips dicko.

I did a search and found the discussion initiated by bigfella last year who had the same probs with his burner. The pictures of burner and regulator that he shows are identical to the one I bought, and the problems he reports are remarkably similar to mine.

Not sure what to do.. I think a refund from Rays will be the way to go. Should I be done with it and buy an old fashioned four ring cast iron, or shell out for something more exotic like one of the Mongolian wok burners that grain and grape now have listed on their website? I need to be able to get at least 30 litres to a good boil in reasonable time, as I'll be making the transition to AG shortly, and my present strategy of doing a more concentrated extract boil of <20 litres then topping up with water after the boil won't be an option anymore.

cheers,

scrogster.


----------



## Tony (23/1/05)

grain and grape have some good burners

was thinking of getting one of these myself

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/brewingsystems_info.htm

cheers


----------



## chiller (23/1/05)

To Tony and any other brewers looking at the jet style burners have a look at this thread as it will help you pick the correct regulator.

The one shown on the grain and grape site doesn't appear to be the correct regulator for the burner.

Without the correct reg you will be dissappointed. With the correct reg ...... well lets just say you will not be dissappointed.

Steve

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...urn+up+the+heat


----------



## sosman (23/1/05)

scrogster said:


> Not sure what to do.. I think a refund from Rays will be the way to go. Should I be done with it and buy an old fashioned four ring cast iron, or shell out for something more exotic like one of the Mongolian wok burners


 Scroggy, don't be put off by dork retailers who know zip about these things.

When you get your genuine HP burner you will be happy. Checkout the style that the croweaters buy from Globe or head to Preston and pick up a HP unit from Gameco. I haven't checked out the G&G website, theirs is sure to be the goods too.

FWIW - the one I bought has pics and details at:

http://brewiki.org/HeatSources

as well as a couple of alternatives.


----------



## dicko (23/1/05)

I Got my HP regulator from Globe Importers just recently for $60.00 and the burners with the stand were $28.00 ea.
Much better value than my old 3 ring and 4 ring burners IMO.
Cheers


----------



## Batz (23/1/05)

Dicko spot on
Globe is where to buy these , I had mine send way uo here , two in a box , don't even consider other 2,3,4 ring burners.

Batz h34r:


----------



## Jazman (23/1/05)

well from the photo in G+G its the same burner and as chiller said a diffrernt reg as ihave tried a normal adjustable reg and it does not cut the mustard get the right reg and u bee happy


----------



## scrogster (23/1/05)

thanks for all the suggestions and advice guys. I returned the problem burner and reg to Ray's today and got a full refund. At present I'm leaning towards getting the similar looking unit sold by grain and grape:

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/brewingsystems_info.htm

provided it has a proper regulator (the regulator in the pic on the G and G website looks suspiciously like the dodgy Ray's unit, though perhaps it's just for illustration). If that's not a goer a four-ring cast iron job might be the plan B.

Thanks one and all,

scrogster


----------



## johnno (23/1/05)

scrogster said:


> At present I'm leaning towards getting the similar looking unit sold by grain and grape:
> 
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/brewingsystems_info.htm
> 
> ...


 Hi scrogster,
I was at G&G about 2 weeks ago and the regulator in the picture on the website is not what they are selling. They have a different hp regulator. Cant remember the name of the company. It was $45 from memory. And $45 for the burner. I asked Chris if they had tested it on that burner. Apparently they had only tested it on the mongolian style burner at that stage and they were happy with the results.

cheers

johnno


----------

